# Advocate or Broadline



## Goldfish (Feb 15, 2018)

Any advice on whether Advocate or Broadline are best to use? My cat is a rescue, although she was only there for a few days before being adopted. She's 9 years old. The rescue centre gave her Broadline, however the vet I took her to uses Advocate so I bought it instead. Just wondering what is the difference?

If it helps, she's an indoor cat without any other pets in the house so would be unlikely to be directly exposed, however I have a cat sitter in every few weeks so my cat might be indirectly exposed to other pets.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm afraid I've never heard of broadline
My kitty is prescribed Advocate by the vet


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you mean frontline?
I use Advocate.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

From a brief Google, Broadline is based on fipronil which is the same as Frontline and is pretty ineffective these days.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

In fact there are many useful threads on this forum if you search. Here is one.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/thoughts-on-broadline.413333/


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

sandy-cat said:


> From a brief Google, Broadline is based on fipronil which is the same as Frontline and is pretty ineffective these days.


Advantage spot on was rubbish as well.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

MissMiloKitty said:


> Advantage spot on was rubbish as well.


Advantage spot-on contains the exact same insecticide - 'imidacloprid' - as Advocate spot-on does.

The difference between the two is that Advocate contains a wormer but Advantage does not.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Jiggs is on Stronghold.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I only done it once, but I think i used advantage


----------



## Lottiecat (Sep 28, 2010)

Never heard of Broadline, but if it's got the same active ingredient as Frontline, my vet told me years ago fleas had become immune to it. You'll soon find out if Advocate is okay for your cat and whether it works. I've tend to use Advantage as my girl hardly goes out and stays in the garden anyway now. She had a flea allergy a while ago, and my vet gave her Stronghold which stopped the fleas - that's only available through a vet.


----------

